# Best way to shape plasticard?



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

What is the best way to put a curve in plasticard 1/1.5mm thick? I'm planning on making my own storm shields for my terminators and want to get them all with a consistent curve like the G.W ones but my own shape/design, many thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh buddy you are in for a world of hurt. Bending plasti card that thick is very difficult. Making custom shields is also a pain in the ass, I should know I've just tried to do it. Basically your best bet is to find a common every day item and convert that to your purpose. When I get home (posting on my phone) ill take some pictures of my solution to my problem (Vash put me on the right track) of making shields like that out of the film Troy. 

If you do want to bend plasti card but recommendation would be to buy it in tube form bent at the angle you want and then just cut it out. That's what I do for DIY Cataphractii shoulder pads. Much simpler.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

i would like to know to. the only way i could think of would be heat. like a lighter, or a better choice, heatgun.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

You can get heating strips designed to melt plasticard, though they're not that precise and can take ages.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up folks that int will save me some heart ache, might experiment with some cereal box card, will let you know how I get on.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Hot water works really good at bending plasticard and does not melt it like a lighter or flame would. Just put in boiling water for a minute or two you will have to experiment with the time and then fish them out with a spoon and place them on a curved object. I used a rolling pin and got the curve I wanted. Just be careful since it is boiling water.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

@ morfangdakka, many thanks I'll try that out


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The best Idea imo is actually to think backwards. It's something I did for curved Mudguards once.

I can hear the phrase Eh? echoing around the internet now...

Buy a styrene tube with a curve a bit tighter than you actually want.
Cut in to shorter lengths, a tad longer than the height you want for the shields.
Cut again length ways so you end up two half semi-circular parts.
Flatten those out to the curve you want and shape accordingly.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

@ Vash, many thanks, I'll try that next time I get o my local model shop


----------

